# Morris Chair Or Gustav Stickley Armchair Plans



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you guys have any favorite plans for a Morris Chair?

I am in the process of picking out a set of plans for a Morris Chair, and would love to know of your favorite plans! I found a set of plans that I like in Wood Magazine's online download section, but want to see some other designs.

Also, does anyone know where I might find good plans for a Gustav Stickley Armchair? It seems similar to the Morris Chair, but I've never seen any plans for one.

Thanks in advance!

Dean


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Chuck Hedlund had one that I bought from WOOD magazine a few years back … it is not true to Stickley's design, but I like the bow-arms.



-Gerry


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

Dean, I made mine from Wood magazine and think it came out great. Very comfortable. You can always change what ever you don't like.

Paul


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Dean

I made a number of Stickley inspired pieces including a Morris chair (see my projects). The design I used was a composit of design features I preferred as I found some chair designs a bit heavy and ponderous. Popular Woodworking magazine's latest issue contains a (in my view) very good Morris chair design and construction plans and guidance - check it out.

Don


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dean:

You could try a plan from Mr. Stickley himself from The Craftsman that is online:

http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/cgi-bin/DLDecArts/DLDecArts-idx?type=turn&entity=DLDecArts.hdv09n04.p0106&id=DLDecArts.hdv09n04&isize=M&q1=morris%20chair

Thank you.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, Guys!

Deke, as for bow arm or bent arm, I don't have the know-how or equipment to bend wood. So I think a bent arm design is out for me. I'm not exactly sure what a bow arm design is-but it looks like it was cut from a thick slab of lumber. If so, I might be interested in a bow arm design. American Furniture catalog has a bow arm design that I like.

Right now, I like the Wood magazine Morris chair design best. It doesn't have every element that I like, but it has the most of the plans I've seen so far.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dean-When I built by chair, doing the bow arm was pretty easy.

I made a form by gluing up particle board (8 pieces), then shaped it on the band-saw and smoothed it with a belt sander.

I planed the oak stock for the arms to 3/8" thick, and laminated 3 pieces to form each arm … used pipe clamps to bend them over the form. When the glue was dry, I had arms 1 1/8" thick.

-Gerry


----------

